# Looking at new Toro 724 OE



## shacky (Feb 1, 2015)

I was set on getting Ariens Compact 24 till I saw the ads for new Toro. I like the simple chute control, plastic (no rust and light) chute, Anti Clog System, and no sheared pins.

I need something my wife won't be afraid to use when I'm away.

Thoughts?


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I know the chute is great, snow will not stick to it. in the reviews I did post a few pictures of my chute after blowing snow. was dry when I started ended up heavy snow when done.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

A landscaping buddy of mine who clears 20-30 (mostly townhome/condo) properties where snow placement is critical, uses a 2014 toro (previously owned an early-90s machine) and loves it for that very reason.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

take your wife with you when checking out the machines and show her some you tube vids of other ladys blowing snow with two stage machines


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

YA SURE that joystick works like a charm. it will serve you well. there grasshopper.


----------

